# Unloader Valve on Karcher Pressure Washer



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do all Pressure/Power Washers have an unloader valve. I have a Karcher 
3300G 1650 psi pressure washer with very little pressure and I can not seem to locate the unloader valve. I have looked for the black cap and silver button and there is not one the only thing I can see that would be adjustable is a plug with a spring and a bolt head please any help will be appriciated.

Thank you


----------

